# Is it enough?



## Ryo129 (Nov 12, 2009)

Somehow my friend has my 4870 and so i purchased a 3850 to play dragon age on for now and it folds when i'm not around. I'm thinking of having it fold on my athlon 3200+ spare computer when i get my 4870 back and was wondering if it was gonna get bottle necked.


----------

